# Coopers lager with mangrove jack m54 yeast advice



## shuesmek (5/5/18)

Hey brewers,
Got my hands on MANGROVE JACKS M54 – CALIFORNIAN LAGER YEAST
Recommended by the fellow at the brew shop,
I will be using it with a can of coopers lager. I did this brew last time with the tin yeast at ferment temp at 20-24 degrees but the beer had a vegimite taste in the final product, my mates loved it but I thought it had a bad aftertaste. 
I now have two brew fridges set up one at 19c and the other can go to 15c. Just want some advice on what temp I should ferment this lager with the mangrove yeast. Also considering a cold crash, I was told to do this at 15c for the ferment and after either 2 or 4 weeks to put it in for a cold crash for a further week. Just want some advice from you guys on this ,
Cheers Jason


----------



## pnorkle (6/5/18)

All the information you need on MJ yeasts is here: https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0...V4_MJ_CS_Yeast_Bk_WEB.pdf?8134981805448849678

Edit: So, given what it says about this yeast, ferment between 18 - 20 deg C, for a week or two before you cold crash.

WRT your other brew that tasted like vegemite, exactly what yeast did you use? If it was a different Lager yeast, fermenting at that temp then I wouldn't be surprised..


----------



## shuesmek (6/5/18)

pnorkle said:


> WRT your other brew that tasted like vegemite, exactly what yeast did you use? If it was a different Lager yeast, fermenting at that temp then I wouldn't be surprised..



It was the yeast that comes with the coopers tin of lager which people say it's an ale yeast. I fermented it without a fridge and it sat on 21-22 but on the last two days of ferment we had very hot weather (last days of summer) and the wort wen up to about 26-27 then I decided to just bottle it, after 4 weeks of conditioning in bottle I have to say the taste did improve but it has that slight yeast taste in the background which to me tastes just abit like vegimite lol


----------



## pnorkle (6/5/18)

I think you'll have a much better result with the M54 at around 19 deg.


----------

